# How much movement should i feel at 21 weeks?



## kyesmummy

Hi Girlies

Well i started to feel movements a few weeks ago, and everyday i get the odd kick here and there but there there a some days when i dont feel much, should this be something to worry about and should the baby have a pattern (should it kick certain times of the day) or should he kick me so many times in a day?

thanks girls xxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hiya,

When were this early on I dont think there is a set amount of movements you should feel.

Im only a week ahead of you and movement varies alot, I was out all day yesterday and didnt feel a thing, which is very unusual for me, I was in a right stew by the time I got home and he'd still not moved.

Just as I was about to get the doppler out he started wriggling allover !

I wouldnt worry about it too much hun, maybe ring m/w for some re-assurance ?

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Movement pattern to me more like 26-28wks. 
By 21wks i was only feeling bit more stronger movement then flutters


----------



## jennifer34rn

I can still go a long time without feeling aything...at this size the baby can move so much that they can kick towards your back. My doctor said after 24 weeks you may start to feel a pattern of kicks, but if you are busy and moving alot during the day it might take longer.


----------



## kyesmummy

thanks girls! so i dont have to worry then! phew!! i knew you girlies would put my mind at rest!! i felt a few flutters and movements today, i guess bubs has days when he just wants to laze around and do nothing!! must be such a hard life being a baby!! lol!!! xxx


----------



## MrsO29

Yeah this is my 2nd, and it's only in the last few weeks I have begun to notice a pattern.
Every morning he wakes me up with kicks, sleeps all day then starts kicking madly when I want to go to sleep.
I did notice around the 22 week mark I could go a few days without feeling much.


----------



## TinkerbellB

I'm 22+3 and I don't think I've felt anything yet (anterior placenta) but I called the midwife today and she said generally they don't expect you to necessarily feel ANYTHING until 24 weeks (although most people do) and she's not concerned at all. My friend was told they don't look at daily patterns until about 28 weeks so don't worry


----------



## bun-in-oven

hi, with my 1st boy i didnt feel movement untill very late in my pregnancy, but with this one i felt him from 16 weeks which was wierd! and then at about 20 weeks he was quiet for a long time but then was very active!. but i have friends who havent felt their babies 1st movements untill 25 weeks. i think it depends on alot of factors, obviously its going to concern you hun, all i wanted to do after my 20 weeks scan was sit strapped to a scan machine!, im sure baby is just is a different position, or you've hd movement but not really noticed it.
hope all is well! x


----------



## MsEmski

Some days I'm feeling them harder than others, but my pattern in 5am for a while, 2pm for a while, 10pm through to about 12am!

The consultant has said for me to count 10 a day, but I think that was just because I couldn't get on the bed for her to check the heartbeat herself!


----------



## Lil Pink Lady

I've been feeling flutters since 17 weeks.
Mine doesn't really have a set pattern as such. I'm starting to feel it moving more regularly now though.
I can still have some days where I don't feel much movement at all.
As long as babba keeps moving I'm not gonna worry myself.

Andrea xx


----------



## Rebaby

I am feeling LO move a lot these days but sometimes he/she goes quiet for hours on end and i start to get a bit freaked out!

I saw a midwife on friday and she said that the general guide is 10 movements in a 12 hour period but that this doesn't apply just yet as some women won't feel baby move until later and even then they don't get into a pattern right away. She said between 25 and 28 weeks i should be having regular movement and start counting kicks etc.


----------



## clarabella

On days when i'm busy, i don't tend to feel much, and i think it's due to being on the go alot, or if my mind is on other things. Usually when i sit down and relax, i will feel him wriggling around. I don't think we are supposed to count kicks yet, and don't until about 26 weeks(ish). Somedays i feel him more than others, but as long as you are feeling something, then i think that's fine.


----------

